# Bimini Bahamas



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Started out the new year fishing Bimini Bahama. First fish on first day was a juvenile blue Marlin. I know, NO picture, No fish. It was a great start tho. We caught a few nice Wahoo and had 2 Wahoo hit by shark and cuda. Oh well.

We go to Bimini once a month right after the full moon (or as close as possible depending etc) Anybody want to fish Bimini, let me know. We usually have everything planned and ready. Show up and bow up! Split cost depending on number of people on trip. These trips also depend on the Gulf Stream crossing also. We have crossed in 6 to 7 foot seas as long as the interval was 10 seconds or so.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

We just came back from the west end. Crossed in a sloppy 4-6's. Nice when we got across. Do you guys just fish or do you dive there also?


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

We fish and if planned ahead, we dive some. This last trip, we free dive for conch. Some trips are dive.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

You reminded me I needed to post up a quick report. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/pretty-pictures-bahamas-650610/


----------

